# [EVDL] Zilla speed sensor fixing



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Ryan has a picture with the sensor and mounting bracket for a Warp motor.

http://www.evsource.com/tls_motor_misc.php

Barry Oppenheim
New Hope, PA
www.JustAnotherEvConversion.blogspot.com




From: Andrew Wood <[email protected]>
Date: 4/30/10 17:11Subject: [EVDL] Zilla speed sensor fixing

Ive bought a speed sensor to go with the Zilla ( the one that comes 
with it) but Im a little unsure how to put the thing together. The 
actual sensor is a plastic cup and I also have a round magnet.

Whats the recommended way of mounting these to the motor?

Thanks
Andrew

Sent from iPhone
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100430/3f9984e9/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Does it fit like a cup over the end of the shaft then? Really i could 
do with a bit of the shaft sticking out

Sent from iPhone



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Ryan has a picture with the sensor and mounting bracket for a Warp
> > motor.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The end of the shaft on the Netgain motors has a threaded hole on the end. The round magnet gets attached to the hole with a small bolt. The cup sits over this. The adapter allows the cup to attach to the motor.

Barry




From: Andrew Wood <[email protected]>
Date: 4/30/10 18:31Subject: Re: [EVDL] Zilla speed sensor fixing

Does it fit like a cup over the end of the shaft then? Really i could 
do with a bit of the shaft sticking out

Sent from iPhone



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > Ryan has a picture with the sensor and mounting bracket for a Warp
> > motor.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I have this sensor and adapter and the adapter didn't work for me. :-( **
So I have had 10 run off on a CNC lathe out of aluminum, that have a
locating boss and are a bit taller so the bolt doesn't rub inside.
I still have some holes to put in them but once I do and verify they
work, I will offer them to other EV'rs


** No locating, too short, no Counter bore for sensor. I didn't want to
shim and/or modify sensor.


> Ryan has a picture with the sensor and mounting bracket for a Warp motor.
>
> http://www.evsource.com/tls_motor_misc.php
>
> Barry Oppenheim
> New Hope, PA
> www.JustAnotherEvConversion.blogspot.com
>
> 

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Jeff,



> I have this sensor and adapter and the adapter didn't work for me. :-(
> **
>

I don't recall if we ever talked about it, but can you e-mail me off list (
[email protected]) and let me know what didn't work with it? I'd be happy
to offer whatever price you paid for it.

We are now offering the WarP Speed Sensor kits built by RechargeCar. They
have a much more elegant method of attaching.

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100430/e6a71269/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A bolt of the right size to fit the thread on the motor is far too 
thick to go through the hole on the magnet. Is it Ok to drill the 
hole in the magnet out?

Sent from iPhone



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > The end of the shaft on the Netgain motors has a threaded hole on
> > the end. The round magnet gets attached to the hole with a small
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If you have a newer motor then it has the larger 3/8" hole. Go to a 
camera shop and ask for a 3/8" to 1/4"-20tpi camera tripod adaptor ;-)

GTG

Mike

Sent from my iPhone



> Andrew Wood <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > A bolt of the right size to fit the thread on the motor is far too
> > thick to go through the hole on the magnet. Is it Ok to drill the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The magnet is probably pretty hard and would possibly shatter. I would take
a grade 5 bolt, run it in to see how long / where to cut it. Put it in a
lathe, drill and tap for the proper size bolt. Then Loctite your little
adapter into the end of the shaft.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Andrew Wood
Sent: Monday, May 03, 2010 2:05 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Zilla speed sensor fixing

A bolt of the right size to fit the thread on the motor is far too 
thick to go through the hole on the magnet. Is it Ok to drill the 
hole in the magnet out?

Sent from iPhone



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > The end of the shaft on the Netgain motors has a threaded hole on
> > the end. The round magnet gets attached to the hole with a small
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

This happened to me, Netgain changed from 1/4" to 3/8" on their tailshaft hole. On my Zolox disk the center ring was pretty soft metal (I don't think it's part of the magnet).

I chose to widen the hole on the magnet disk to 3/8" using first a 5/16" drill bit and then a 3/8" bit. I chucked the bits up in a drill press and just held the disk by hand. Normally that's not a very safe way to drill something, but when the disk catches and rips out of your fingers there's no harm, and you just shut down, pull it off, and keep going. I used carbide bits but the disk metal is pretty soft so I would imagine regular bits would work as well.

Once widened, I cut a 3/8" bolt to the right length and mounted everything up. I wasn't sure if the bigger bolt head would affect the magnetics, so I powered up the sensor with a bench power supply and looked at the output with a scope while I turned the motor by hand. Note - the hall effect sensor goes low impedance to ground when a magnet passes, so you need a pull-up on the output to get a waveform. I used 100K. The output is a sharp and well-defined square wave between ground and V+.

In my junk drawer I found a 3/8" bolt with a pancake-thin head so I used that. You might have to grind down the head of the 3/8" bolt so it doesn't hit the sensor cup.

- Gene

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Mark Grasser
Sent: Monday, May 03, 2010 11:23 AM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Zilla speed sensor fixing

The magnet is probably pretty hard and would possibly shatter. I would take
a grade 5 bolt, run it in to see how long / where to cut it. Put it in a
lathe, drill and tap for the proper size bolt. Then Loctite your little
adapter into the end of the shaft.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Andrew Wood
Sent: Monday, May 03, 2010 2:05 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Zilla speed sensor fixing

A bolt of the right size to fit the thread on the motor is far too
thick to go through the hole on the magnet. Is it Ok to drill the
hole in the magnet out?

Sent from iPhone


_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Did you guys see my post about going to the camera store and getting a 
3/8" to 1/2"-20 camera tripod adaptor ;-)

?

Mike

Sent from my iPhone



> Gene Stopp <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > This happened to me, Netgain changed from 1/4" to 3/8" on their
> > tailshaft hole. On my Zolox disk the center ring was pretty soft
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yes, better idea than even mine! 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Mike Willmon
Sent: Monday, May 03, 2010 3:47 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Zilla speed sensor fixing

Did you guys see my post about going to the camera store and getting a 
3/8" to 1/2"-20 camera tripod adaptor ;-)

?

Mike

Sent from my iPhone



> Gene Stopp <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > This happened to me, Netgain changed from 1/4" to 3/8" on their
> > tailshaft hole. On my Zolox disk the center ring was pretty soft
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> A bolt of the right size to fit the thread on the motor is far too
> thick to go through the hole on the magnet. Is it Ok to drill the
> hole in the magnet out?
>
> Sent from iPhone

What about getting a stud. You can get them with different threads on
opposing ends.

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep, simpler for sure, but it would have pushed the Zolox through the sheet metal on the bug 

- Gene

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Mark Grasser
Sent: Monday, May 03, 2010 1:15 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Zilla speed sensor fixing

Yes, better idea than even mine! 

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Mike Willmon
Sent: Monday, May 03, 2010 3:47 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Zilla speed sensor fixing

Did you guys see my post about going to the camera store and getting a 
3/8" to 1/2"-20 camera tripod adaptor ;-)

?

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Gene Stopp wrote:
> 
> > Yep, simpler for sure, but it would have pushed the Zolox
> > through the sheet metal on the bug
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG that would have worked, had I known! I tried to make something like that with a drill press and a 1/4" tap and almost got it, but I kept ruining 3/8" bolts.

- Gene


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf Of Roger Stockton
Sent: Monday, May 03, 2010 2:08 PM
To: 'Electric Vehicle Discussion List'
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Zilla speed sensor fixing



> Gene Stopp wrote:
> 
> > Yep, simpler for sure, but it would have pushed the Zolox
> > through the sheet metal on the bug
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yep that's it, zactly ;-)

Sent from my iPhone

On May 3, 2010, at 2:08 PM, Roger Stockton <[email protected]> 


> wrote:
> 
> > Gene Stopp
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> The 3/8" to 1/4" adapter that Mike suggests is a threaded bushing.
> It screws flush into the 3/8" hole and presents a 1/4-20 hole for your
> mounting bolt

Fun to see all this talk about bolts and bushings - in English threading!
My kostov has an M8-1.25 and the magnet is 6mm I.D.
(note, I think the magnet is actually donut shaped, and the 6mm is
support material but does not seem to be the same as the magnet.)

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

What are camera tripods threaded for in the metric system? 

Sent from my iPhone

On May 3, 2010, at 8:29 PM, Seth Rothenberg <[email protected]> 


> wrote:
> 
> >> The 3/8" to 1/4" adapter that Mike suggests is a threaded bushing.
> >> It screws flush into the 3/8" hole and presents a 1/4-20 hole for
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions I'll see what I can find

_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

